# Adventures of Callisto & Castor - BettaNard's Journal



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

HELLLOOO ALL! I have decided to start a journal to update you all on Callisto's & newest addition, Castor's lives. Will also write about my tanks, plants and other random things I decide to write about! :lol:

Before I start a whole bunch of writing, I suggest you all get properly introduced firstly to Callisto (a pet store find):


First day of owning him, already feeling good in his new home


Cheeky boy


Boo!



Now I originally had Callisto in a 2.5G tank and then moved him here to his new and bigger home:


But unfortunately Callisto started to tail bite:


So, with expert opinions, (Thank you RusselTheShihtzu) I have him back here in his 2.5G tank and he's healing and no more tail biting. Let's wish him a fast recovery guys! :-D



Castor's introduction in the next post...


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Now Castor (an auction win!) just came in the mail today, in very good health. Credits to Fishchick Aquatics (Jodi-Lea Matheson), she provided overnight shipping!

Here are some screenshots directly from her youtube video:




I now have him acclimating very slowly, being extra careful haha
Let's all give Castor a warm welcome and hopefully he'll feel more comfortable in his new home 



PS. Callisto looks a little jealous, he even turned his back to me when I asked him if he liked our newest addition to the fish family! xD

Angry boy


----------



## Scarlettfishes45 (Mar 7, 2016)

Aww I love all of the pictures! I'm glad Callisto got some help, and hope he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Castor's already making himself feel at home haha.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice looking tanks.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Still nothing compared to the one you have Ossie in  I love yours, I wish I could fit a big tank like that in my room.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I've just gotten home from work and worried because I had to leave as soon as I popped him in after acclimating him. I was thinking about Castor all day haha!

He seems to be settling in nicely already! So much that he's eating already.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I squealed with delight over the picture of Castor lounging under the rocks. TOO PRECIOUS! They're both too precious! You have lovely boys and WOW BEAUTIFUL LUSH TANKS. Good job! Those are some happy bettas.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> I squealed with delight over the picture of Castor lounging under the rocks. TOO PRECIOUS! They're both too precious! You have lovely boys and WOW BEAUTIFUL LUSH TANKS. Good job! Those are some happy bettas.


Haha, I acclimated him and then went to take a shower, came back and found him just chilling there! Biggest cutie, making himself all comfy already :lol:

Thank you very much, I'm looking forward to taking care of both of them :'))


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

When I first introduced Castor, he was super super shy, hiding in the rock cave and plants. Now that it's been a couple hours, he's settled in quite nicely and decided to cooperate with the camera. Here are some awesome shots of Castor!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I caught Castor nibbling on some fluffy growth on the banana plant/lilly near the roots. I'm hoping this is edible algae and not some sort of fungus that's going to make him sick :/


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

He is in a paradise! You take beautiful pictures. No glare, either. Each picture is breathtaking.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> He is in a paradise! You take beautiful pictures. No glare, either. Each picture is breathtaking.


Thank you so much!! These were just taken with an iPhone 6. But I am a photography enthusiast on the side so it helps


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks like castor didn't want to flare for me tonight, I shall try tomorrow morning


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

My Anubias and driftwood I had on the left, along with my banana lily plant seemed to be dying off and I wasn't sure why. Their leaves were melting and making the tank messy :/

Bought a new Annubias attached to driftwood which looked very healthy and green and took out the rotting plants. I may try the banana plant again soon, I really liked the shade the lillies provided at the surface. It was just weird how it was rotting at the base and leaves around the base but was sprouting around 4-5 lillies at the surface...


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm trying to get Castor to flare but when he actually does, he goes crazy and doesn't sit still haha. I really wanna try critique him! Ah well.

I made a video of him instead:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

OMG I caught Castor building his first bubble nest!! Uploading a video soon!! :-D


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

So proud of this little fella.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-0BM6OwLuA


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Adorable. I love to see their little lips poking out of the water from above. And how they get air from the same "special spot" and swim it over, look, decide just where the bubble needs to go.

Your boys look so happy. 

What are the little fish called that are in with him during the bubble nest building video?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

He looks happy and healthy. I see you figured out how to embed youtube vids.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> Adorable. I love to see their little lips poking out of the water from above. And how they get air from the same "special spot" and swim it over, look, decide just where the bubble needs to go.
> 
> Your boys look so happy.
> 
> What are the little fish called that are in with him during the bubble nest building video?


Haha yes, it was very interesting to watch, first time seeing it in real time! 

They're always happy because I spoil them with attention and plants :lol:

Those, my friend, are Pygmy Corydoras, the cutest Betta tank mates! They stay that small forever! :-D


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

NickAu said:


> He looks happy and healthy. I see you figured out how to embed youtube vids.


Ah yes, I found your embed, and I went into detective mode lol. I'm very good like that.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

_Really?!_ Those are the pygmy cories?? I need some. 

They really do utilize the midsection of the tank. Oh, they are so cute.

I neeeeeed some. Did you order them or find them locally? I have Pepper cories in a bigger tank, but those cuties would be great in some of my other tanks....


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> _Really?!_ Those are the pygmy cories?? I need some.
> 
> They really do utilize the midsection of the tank. Oh, they are so cute.
> 
> I neeeeeed some. Did you order them or find them locally? I have Pepper cories in a bigger tank, but those cuties would be great in some of my other tanks....


Yup that's them alright! They are amazing, so peaceful and cute, never get nippy either.

I found them locally, hard to find. Called up so many LFS to see if they stocked them, only one shop did out of like the 10 I called!! 

Ah yes, I wanted to get other cory varieties but they wouldn't suit my tank, so I went with Pygmys instead!! ( I wanted panda cory)


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I feel like the IAL are helping a lot with Callisto's fin damage. He seems much more happy and calmer in it too. I personally like the tea-stained water colour, it gives off a more natural vibe. I'm starting to see some slow and steady growth at the top half of his caudal which makes me feel much better that I know he's recovering


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh I love black water tanks.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Just a little update, Castor became a model for a day today. (Still wouldn't flare for me though)











Shot with a Sony NEX-7 / 50mm f1/8


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Is anyone able to comment on some of his form even though I couldn't get him to flare for the camera... ?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Today, I had my first death in my tank  I'm still trying to figure out what happened to him... He had swollen stomach which was tinted red from the inside (internal bleeding?) 

No other fishes are currently displaying symptoms, I'm hoping no one else catches whatever it had 


Swim in peace little pygmy cory :'(


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh no, I am sorry. They are so sweet and cute. Did you ask on the diseases forum? 

I can't comment about form on your betta (he looks amazing to me!) but I know there is a special forum for that too where more people will see his picture. I like how his fins make a perfecg uninterrupted circle. I think that is a plus, rather than having one fin that is much longer than the others.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I didn't ask in the diseases forum because I'm not sure if I can ask about another fish other than bettas :s

Ah yes, I will post a picture there once I have a proper flare photo! 
Thank you though! I like his fin lengths too hehe they seem pretty even


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I've updated Callisto's tank to a sand substrate, it looks much nicer now! I need more surface coverage though (some wisteria melted, not sure why) What else can you use for surface coverage? I know there is wisteria, banana plant, duckweed, frogbit, water Sprite... Anything else I can use?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Callisto's fins are healing quite nicely )))


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

BettaNard said:


> I didn't ask in the diseases forum because I'm not sure if I can ask about another fish other than bettas :s
> 
> Ah yes, I will post a picture there once I have a proper flare photo!
> Thank you though! I like his fin lengths too hehe they seem pretty even


But it might affect your betta if it is contagious.  You could put it in the "other fish" area then, with an alarming title like "cory died, has a red spot and bloat- contagious?"


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Anacharis and hornwort are nice floaters because they float not only right at the surface, but also further down, horizontally. It makes nice sitting areas for betta while providing shade and cleaning the water. They grow quickly.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

BettaNard said:


> I've updated Callisto's tank to a sand substrate, it looks much nicer now! I need more surface coverage though (some wisteria melted, not sure why) What else can you use for surface coverage? I know there is wisteria, banana plant, duckweed, frogbit, water Sprite... Anything else I can use?



Gorgeous! His sand compliements him. Very striking. Everything looks so peaceful.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> Anacharis and hornwort are nice floaters because they float not only right at the surface, but also further down, horizontally. It makes nice sitting areas for betta while providing shade and cleaning the water. They grow quickly.


I've always wanted to get hornwort for my tank but I don't think they sell them here in Australia :?


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

A banned plant is a sign that it is a _real good_ grower. Haha. Maybe the anacharis? Might be the same deal as the horn wort though. I just like that they grow just under the surface so they work with all filter types, no fuss, no muss.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> A banned plant is a sign that it is a _real good_ grower. Haha. Maybe the anacharis? Might be the same deal as the horn wort though. I just like that they grow just under the surface so they work with all filter types, no fuss, no muss.


I will defs try out anacharis, I think I've seen it being sold before at a LFS! :-D
Thanks!!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Ever since I did a photoshoot with Castor, Callisto has been a little jealous.
So much that he created his own signature look, I call it his "Blue Steel" :lol:



He also decided to strut his stuff since his fins are healing, they're almost full length again  hooray for no more fin biting!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

THAT IS THE CUTEST BEARD, EVER! Hands down! His ventrals are adorable too.



You have made my night.



I am so glad you got him and he has a great home where he is appreciated and well taken care of.  _and most of all that you post his pictures online_


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Subscribing! You have such lovely tanks, and most of all, lovely fish! Will there soon be a third? Haha.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> THAT IS THE CUTEST BEARD, EVER! Hands down! His ventrals are adorable too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh I'm not the only one who thinks so! I love it when he flares at me :lol:
Aww thank you! Taking care of my two fishies makes me happy 
I love taking photos, so expect to see more on this journal! I should called this a photo journal haha... 



litelboyblu said:


> Subscribing! You have such lovely tanks, and most of all, lovely fish! Will there soon be a third? Haha.


Yay thanks for the sub! Oh my gosh don't tempt me!!! 
Callisto was only suppose to be my only fish but then I saw Castor and well, what happened next was history hahaha. If I see another one that looks amazing as these two, I won't be able to stop myself


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Today I moved around some stuff in Callisto's tank. Split up the chain sword so he has more places to swim and weave through so he doesn't get bored and placed all the Bacopa stems at the back to make it neater!  
Also new IAL has gone in since the current one wasn't staining the water anymore, I'm missing that tea-tint!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha, the only thing you'll get from us is encouragement on buying the new fish!!

Stunning photo of the tank setup


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

It's photo tiiiiiiiiiiimeeeeee! 

Some top down shots of Castor:




Here he is, acting like the big boss of the tank:


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Stunning shots! I really like how he looks wavy from the top view :-D


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

litelboyblu said:


> Stunning shots! I really like how he looks wavy from the top view :-D


Cheers  me too! I had to wait for him to do a wiggling motion to get that shot!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Good morning people! First thing I did as soon as I got out of bed was give Castor's tank a water change, no breakfast yet or brushing my teeth... Woops.
Both boys have had their breakfast and looking pretty happy with themselves. Now off to work I go where all customers are jerks, ah I love retail... >_> have a happy Thursday peeps! (Wednesday for people in the US?)


Wooh go IAL, you stain that water!


Castor still looking for food... What a piggy


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Gorgeous!

Yes, it is Wenesday evening here. Sun just set.  You're in the future! . Spring has just begun here.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Yes, it is Wenesday evening here. Sun just set.  You're in the future! . Spring has just begun here.


Haha, Autumn here for us even though summer is over, it's still hot here! Today it was 31 degrees celsius (87.8F) :shock: not your typical Autumn weather!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

It seems that Castor may not be fully white later down the track, he seems to be getting some dark colouration on this anal and ventrals :shock: I will try get a good picture tomorrow morning! (I am pooped, 9 hour shifts are draining) 

Time to hit the hay, goodnight readers!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Sigh, why is it so hard to get a flare picture of Castor??? Every time he actually flares, he darts around like a lunatic and I can't get a shot haha, silly boy. I'm gonna make it a mission to get the perfect flare photo of Castor!

Callisto on the other hand loves to stay still when he flares!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Aww hes camera shy.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Guess who got new plants and driftwood today??? This guy! You can see the excitement in his face haha what a cute guy. Just so he doesn't feel 2nd favourite or anything


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I was going to ask you to sell me some of your extra wisteria you had floating all over the tank but I read it melted a few pages back :c


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Haha Aqua, even if I did, my Wisteria would be coming all the way from Australia, not sure if it'd make alive to where you are!


----------



## lucydog (Mar 22, 2016)

Your fish and tanks are beautiful and you take stunning photos! The rock in Castor's tank looks a bit like rough Tiger Eye - is that what it is? Thanks!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

lucydog said:


> Your fish and tanks are beautiful and you take stunning photos! The rock in Castor's tank looks a bit like rough Tiger Eye - is that what it is? Thanks!


Thank you very much  To be honest, I am not sure what type of rock it is since I picked it up from an "assorted aquarium rocks" pile at a local fish shop so I'm not really sure there sorry! But I do love the colour and texture of it


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

So today I found Callisto being a bit of a dare-devil and building his bubble nest right next to the filter output. :lol:

But it just goes to show how gentle having a spray bar on your filter is on your betta, so gentle it didn't pop his nest!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

BettaNard said:


> Haha Aqua, even if I did, my Wisteria would be coming all the way from Australia, not sure if it'd make alive to where you are!


Whoops forgot your location.. I think I mis-read is as Austin (Texas) when I was sleepy a few nights before making that post ^^''
I ended up finding someone with wisteria in the states though.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm so happy Callisto's fins are slowly healing! It's been a long process but I've been keeping up frequent water changes to keep his water pristine as possible and also having the IAL in there has been helping a lot.

Here are some before and after shots!

*Before:*





*After:*





Does anyone else have any other suggestions to help his fins heal faster? Or should I just keep continue what I'm doing?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice photos, Bettas will be Bettas and fins will be damaged.

Just the other day my Bettas dorsal got caught in the hose as I was changing water.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

So glad Callisto's fins are healing for you. Whatever you're doing is working so I'd keep it up. 

I'm trying to remember: Didn't you move him to a smaller tank to see if that would help?

BTW, Castor is gorgeous. I love EEs.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I hope Ossie is alright!! Any damage? Bettas are so curious, both my boys stay around the hose when I'm cleaning the tank, trying to figure out what on earth is in their tank haha.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> So glad Callisto's fins are healing for you. Whatever you're doing is working so I'd keep it up.
> 
> I'm trying to remember: Didn't you move him to a smaller tank to see if that would help?
> 
> BTW, Castor is gorgeous. I love EEs.


Yes you remembered correctly, I moved Callisto back to his old 2.5G home, which I think you suggested (I'm pretty sure it was you) and it's been working so well 

And since my big tank was empty, I decided to get Castor. I guess a good thing came out of Callisto's fin biting, now I have two Bettas LOL! 
Ah yes, Castor is quite the looker. I think he may change colour down the line, his body is getting a darker purple-ish colouration.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Water sprite sure looks lovely when it kinda just blankets the surface like this, looking so healthy and green! I may have to trim soon, it grows so fast! But look at Castor omg lol, always thinking there's going to be food when I open the lid. I had to give him one NLS pellet because I felt bad


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Any damage?


The damaged bits will grow back.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Today I decided to do a big water change to Castor's tank as the water was becoming a bit cloudy (not from over feeding, not sure why, probably just melted plant matter)

Anyways, decided to move some stuff around and also purchased some Blue Stricta! This plant is so tough, it's a strong stemmed plant which makes it easy to plant into the substrate 





Castor seems more excited every time I add more plants :lol: 

I hope there's no such thing as over planting!! I'm getting addicted, oh dear...


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

If you ever wondered why you never see my Pygmy Corydoras in my tank pics, this is why:









They freaking love to stay at the back of my tank and glass surf against the filter current lol, they rarely come to the front unless it's feeding time :|


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Gave Callisto a mini revamp so he doesn't get bored in his smaller home!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

You are REALLY GOOD at this planting thing. Your tanks look so amazing. Boys look beautiful.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Really??? Haha thank you! I love your tanks more than mine! :lol:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Shout out to @enti02 who created me a pixelated version of my boys, they are so freaking cute. Check my signature for his work! 

Here is their pixel art thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=7235505#post7235505

maybe he/she can make you one too!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Did I mention I have a kitten?! Here's a snap of Mika waking up this morning, she sure loves sleeping in.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Mika was a rescue, I found her outside on my street in a box meowing. I felt so bad I had to take her in, she was very underweight as well.

This is her on the first day of rescuing her, kept her warm by keeping her in bed and took her to the vet straight after:










Here is more recent photos of her, she's around 3 months old now:

























Sleeping with my girlfriends cat, Jet:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Andddddd here's my dog, Gino at the beach!










Okay that's it for non betta related stuff haha!


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

Kitten is adorable, as well as I'm absolutely in awe of your fish tank. Names of the plants used please.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

ShelbysFish said:


> Kitten is adorable, as well as I'm absolutely in awe of your fish tank. Names of the plants used please.


Sure thing!

*In Callisto's tank:*

- Anubias Coffeefolia
- Driftwood
- Bacopa
- Lace fern (Water Sprite)
- Magdalensis Chain Sword
- Blue Stricta

*In Castor's tank:*

- Wisteria
- Lace Fern (Water Sprite)
- Magdalensis Chain Sword
- x2 Driftwood w/ Anubias
- Blue Stricta
- Broad Leaf Red Ludwigia
- Hygrophila Polysperma Rosanervig


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

New plants today! Mini Anubias attached to nano rock and small Amazon sword!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

Anubias x Nano rock in the front, Amazon sword at the back! I think that's enough of buying plants for now... I'm getting too addicted :|


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Your menagerie is too cute! Our Stretch is an Orange Tabby. He was a rescue, too. He's supposed to be a barn cat and take care of the mice but he doesn't know that. ;-)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Your menagerie is too cute! Our Stretch is an Orange Tabby. He was a rescue, too. He's supposed to be a barn cat and take care of the mice but he doesn't know that. ;-)
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Aw, I'm always glad when I hear about people rescuing kittens! or any animal in general. Haha, I could never trust Mika with catching mice, she's a very lazy kitty!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I did German Shorthaired Pointer Rescue for 20 years for the Southeast US. Can't count how many Gary and I fostered or helped rehome; probably over 100. It was very frustrating but extremely rewarding.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Anubias Coffeefolia is my favorite aquarium plant.  Partly because of the ripply leaves and partly because of the name. LOL.

Kitty and doggie friends are adorable. You have a kind heart. That kitten is so happy now. I love orange tabbies and Siamese colorings. Lovely beach, too!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

That's amazing Russel!! You two have such kind hearts!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> Anubias Coffeefolia is my favorite aquarium plant.  Partly because of the ripply leaves and partly because of the name. LOL.
> 
> Kitty and doggie friends are adorable. You have a kind heart. That kitten is so happy now. I love orange tabbies and Siamese colorings. Lovely beach, too!


LOL! Coffeefolia :lol: such a cool plant name haha, probably my favourite type of Anubias too! Thank you btw


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

This evening Callisto looked at me and gave me this look, and I knew, he wanted me to take some photos of him, close-up style!!









Straight after I stopped feeding him


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Yayyy one of my Anubias plants had a flower bloom this evening


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I find it hard to believe Callisto can be REAL, his colors....so amazing. And...okay, I am jealous of your Anubias flower.  But happy for you!  That is really cool.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Your fish are so beautiful and I loveee your planted tanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

BettaNard said:


> Yayyy one of my Anubias plants had a flower bloom this evening


Congrats on the spathe (bloom) ^^



BettaSplendid said:


> I find it hard to believe Callisto can be REAL, his colors....so amazing. And...okay, I am jealous of your Anubias flower.  But happy for you!  That is really cool.


Many people report increase phosphorus n the tank water (can use liquid fert to achieve this) will help encourage anubias to bloom.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Worth a try! I have them in organic Miracle gro...I have only put roots tabs in my gravel tanks. It wouldn't be overkill to root tab up some Miracle gro, would it? :lol:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> I find it hard to believe Callisto can be REAL, his colors....so amazing. And...okay, I am jealous of your Anubias flower.  But happy for you!  That is really cool.


That's what I thought when I found Callisto in my LFS, I just had to get him!! haha it makes me happy seeing the flower, it means I'm doing something right for my plants! 



ashleynicol3 said:


> Your fish are so beautiful and I loveee your planted tanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!! I work very hard to keep my tanks looking as they are 



Aqua Aurora said:


> Congrats on the spathe (bloom) ^^
> 
> 
> Many people report increase phosphorus n the tank water (can use liquid fert to achieve this) will help encourage anubias to bloom.


Thanks Aqua! :-D 
Yes, that's probably why, I dosed my tank with Flourish Comprehensive last water change, then the next day, I saw the bloom!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

So this morning, guess who I found having a sleep in and a little slumber party?










It's a Pygmy Cory sleep over!!! Haha they're awake now though, scurrying through the substrate and plants, seeing what they can nibble on this morning 

I love these little guys as much as Callisto and Castor.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

I'm thinking of posting a little video of Castor's tank in a bit, I hope you all will watch it ^^'


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

BettaNard said:


> I'm thinking of posting a little video of Castor's tank in a bit, I hope you all will watch it ^^'


Would love to see. :-D


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm holding off on the video because I had the idea of using my iPhone 6 olloclip macro lens attachment and got some shots of Callisto really close up. Luckily Callisto likes to sit still in front of the camera, Castor is a whole different story!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Macro of my lace fern










And here's a tiny snail on my tank wall!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow!
Although by picture number 4 he looks like he is wondering why his gills and beard are not making you retreat. I always humor mine by recoiling in mock terror complete with, "AUGH!" when they flare. They love it! Makes them feel powerful.

Seriously, those pictures are gorgeous. Art worthy to be framed.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Good idea BettaSplendid! I should make him feel more powerful hahah, but we shouldn't give our bettas too much power :O

Aw thanks!!! I love love love taking photos of my two fishies


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Ever wondered what a Pygmy Cory looks like close up??? Wonder no more! I have the answer right here!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

And here is another macro of Callisto which is one of my favourite shots:


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

BettaSplendid said:


> Worth a try! I have them in organic Miracle gro...I have only put roots tabs in my gravel tanks. It wouldn't be overkill to root tab up some Miracle gro, would it? :lol:


It would be too much if you do it too soon after setting up the tank. According to what I've read after 9-12+ months soil tends to have most of its nutrients sucked out by the plants. At which point stuffing in a root tab is fine.



Love the marco shots of your bettas, BettaNard. Your tiny snail looks like a freshwater limpet.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Your tiny snail looks like a freshwater limpet.


Omg I think you're right! I just had a Google search. I think I may have a population boom of these guys in one of my tanks  not sure how to deal with them... Are they bad for the tank?


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

BettaNard said:


> Anubias x Nano rock in the front, Amazon sword at the back! I think that's enough of buying plants for now... I'm getting too addicted :|


Nice looking tank and fish!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

206Betta said:


> Nice looking tank and fish!



Thank you! Same goes to you


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Someone stop me before I'm broke!!!

Bought more swords for Callisto and this red plant which had no tag, can anyone identify the red plant for me?? 

Also put some in Castor's tank:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice photos, I think you need to take some photos of my Aquael cube.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Red plant looks like Scarlet Temple...it has another name, harder to spell...something like Reinkii maybe. I have it most of my tanks-one of my favorites! It likes a good amount of light and when it gets too tall, cut the stem and replant the cutting and you have a whole 'nother plant. I have a sort of little experiement going on. It is growing a foot out of my shrimp tank. I wanted to see if it would flower, or do WHAT, emerged. :lol:

Here we go, a care "sheet"

http://www.aquaplants.biz/plants/en/alternanthera-reineckii.html

"reineckii",ah I was close...


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Nice photos, I think you need to take some photos of my Aquael cube.


That would be fun, your tank would be a real treat to photograph


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> Red plant looks like Scarlet Temple...it has another name, harder to spell...something like Reinkii maybe. I have it most of my tanks-one of my favorites! It likes a good amount of light and when it gets too tall, cut the stem and replant the cutting and you have a whole 'nother plant. I have a sort of little experiement going on. It is growing a foot out of my shrimp tank. I wanted to see if it would flower, or do WHAT, emerged. :lol:
> 
> Here we go, a care "sheet"
> 
> ...


You are a life saver! I've been spending way too much time on google trying to figure it out, thanks heaps


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

BettaNard said:


> Omg I think you're right! I just had a Google search. I think I may have a population boom of these guys in one of my tanks  not sure how to deal with them... Are they bad for the tank?


They're harmless. If anything they are good as they help eat algae and uneaten fish food. Its just most people don't like them (same for 'pest' snails, but I keep the pest snails in all my tanks because they clean and are snacks for some of the fish).


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Hmmm after doing a lot of googling, I guess they're good for my tank.

I shall leave them, I just hope they don't get out of control!

Thanks


----------



## Captain Balu (Aug 4, 2015)

I just binge-read the whole thread. Absolutely beautiful fish, Castor & Callisto. And their homes are equally beautiful. Very nice pictures too. It was a joy.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Captain Balu said:


> I just binge-read the whole thread. Absolutely beautiful fish, Castor & Callisto. And their homes are equally beautiful. Very nice pictures too. It was a joy.


Thank you very much! I hope you subscribed. I'm glad you enjoyed reading my thread!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Just when Callisto's caudal fin was fully healed, he decided to fin bite again T__________T why oh why!!! Ugh gotta figure out what's stressing him out, or he might be bored.

Gonna try move some plants and re-scape his tank and I'll see how that goes. Sigh.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

So I finished rescaping Callisto's tank... Here's hoping he doesn't bite anymore


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

looks good! Your tanks make me want to replant mine lol. Where did you get the tan sand?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

It's fun replanting! Gives your fishies new places to explore 

I just got it from a LFS, not sure the brand sorry


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

BettaNard said:


> It's fun replanting! Gives your fishies new places to explore
> 
> I just got it from a LFS, not sure the brand sorry


Alright I'll go hunt in my LFS stores!


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Love the new setup! Loved it before tho too. Don't know how he could be unhappy with such a beautiful planted tank! Hopefully he stops biting.

In the meantime, feel free to come plant my tank anytime! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

Yeah I'm not sure either! One of the many frustrations of betta keeping I suppose Haha. So far so good, he stopped again, for now :/

Haha I would if I could, planting a tank is so fun


----------



## Tars and Thalia (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice captures! What camera do you use? Your fish are* amazing.*


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

What's the grass-like plant you have in the front of his tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Tars and Thalia said:


> Nice captures! What camera do you use? Your fish are* amazing.*


Thank you! The really nice looking "model" shots are shot with my Sony NEX-7 35mm and the rest of my shots are taken with my iPhone 6  (90% of my photos here)



ashleynicol3 said:


> What's the grass-like plant you have in the front of his tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Magdalensis Chain Sword. I think it's also called Pygmy chain sword? It's my favourite grass-type aquarium plant so far, seems to do well on it's own. I've tried Blyxa before and they needed more care than normal and melted pretty quickly.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Good evening everyone!

Haven't posted in a while so I thought I'd share this picture of my ninja pygmy Cory balancing on a blade of grass! :lol:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Here's my study space. I get to have Callisto right next to me and to look at if I need to take a break from studying. It's always relaxing knowing he's right there to look at Haha, sometimes I turn to look at him and he's just staring at me o____o (probably wants food lol)



Anyways, this will be my spot for the next 3 hours... Ahhh hate those late night studying feels, I get so sleepy! :redoh:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Well that was a long night... 

Good morning people! Callisto and Castor shall be getting their WC'S today. Think I might go out and buy some more IAL since I've run out. They definitely help Callisto's fins heal faster.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Today I managed to buy a new filter for Castor's tank. It's an Aquatopia Cornerflow 300. Although it doesn't sit exactly in the corner of my tank because of the indents at the top of my tank ><

But with a bigger filter, I can put two awesome products by Seachem into it; DeNitrate and Purigen.

I've seen Purigen in action, that stuff makes water so crystal clear!:shock: 
Wondering how well this DeNitrate works... Has anyone ever used it? 

Oh and I'm happy this filter had a spray bar too! Gotta have that spray bar. The pygmy cories love racing up and down the back wall of the tank against the bubbles and current.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

BettaNard said:


> Here's my study space. I get to have Callisto right next to me and to look at if I need to take a break from studying. It's always relaxing knowing he's right there to look at Haha, sometimes I turn to look at him and he's just staring at me o____o (probably wants food lol)


Nice! My desk is covered in tanks (hubby's too) we had to raise our monitors to make room for the fish ^^ its nice having so many around... just sucks when tank lights turn off.. it feels so dark. But I refuse to battle hair algae again so not extending photoperiod!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Nice! My desk is covered in tanks (hubby's too) we had to raise our monitors to make room for the fish ^^ its nice having so many around... just sucks when tank lights turn off.. it feels so dark. But I refuse to battle hair algae again so not extending photoperiod!


I'd love to have some more on my study desk but then I'd have no room to study... LOL! 

Ahh yes, I haven't had to battle any algae as of yet, fingers crossed it never happens! I'm keeping my light periods very short but just enough for the plants to survive and not die haha


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I have my Betta next to my desk also


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

NickAu said:


> I have my Betta next to my desk also


I saw your picture! Nice man cave you got going on there haha


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I just realised how far I've come from Callisto's tank! I'm so proud of myself hehe. 

Before:


After:


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

You're tank really has come a long way. How are you liking the sand substrate?


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oooooooh yeah, it does look good! I very much like the sand. I think your tanks are like works of art, really.


----------



## thehayfield (Apr 7, 2016)

Loved reading this journal! Your tanks are so lovely! The water is so crystal clear. Did you buy Castor from aqua bid?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

206Betta said:


> You're tank really has come a long way. How are you liking the sand substrate?


Loving it, I think the plants appreciate sand substrate more than gravel. Also it improved the overall look and feel of the tank 





BettaSplendid said:


> Oooooooh yeah, it does look good! I very much like the sand. I think your tanks are like works of art, really.



Haha, that's a huge compliment! Thank you very much!



thehayfield said:


> Loved reading this journal! Your tanks are so lovely! The water is so crystal clear. Did you buy Castor from aqua bid?



Glad you enjoyed it! Thank you!! Castor was purchased from a breeder auction in Australia which are imported from Thailand!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

I'm thinking of starting a Zen style tank project some time soon, once I save up some more $$$ 

Tanks that look like this leave me in awe. I'd probably purchase a lot frogbit or something similar to compensate for the lack of shade obviously. But this minimalistic approach has got my creative juices flowing. 

Of course this type of tank isn't for everyone because I know there are many here who prefer heavily planted tanks, but I do want to give this a try at some point.

If I do get this type of tank up, you know what that means... A third addition to the betta family. 









Credits go to @splendidbetta's on instagram account.

Edit: Holy look at this one...









Credit: @crazyaquariums


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I like that 2nd one alot. I can see Potential New Betta squeezing under the "root" near the bottom. Looks like a fun betta habitat.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

BettaNard said:


> Loving it, I think the plants appreciate sand substrate more than gravel. Also it improved the overall look and feel of the tank


Yup, it definitely improved the look of the tank and that's for sure! Still debating if I'll switch to sand myself but, I'm happy to hear that it's helped your tank.

Think the minimalist look is great. Just to have to make sure there are places for your betta to play. Might get bored if there isn't enough stuff for it to interact with in the tank.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Stalking your journal again!  What kind of substrate do you use? I can see that it's sand, but is it a specific kind? I might switch out my gravel eventually because I think it will be better for the plants, but I have no clue where to start! I'm thinking I probably want something dark in color.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*



ashleynicol3 said:


> Stalking your journal again!  What kind of substrate do you use? I can see that it's sand, but is it a specific kind? I might switch out my gravel eventually because I think it will be better for the plants, but I have no clue where to start! I'm thinking I probably want something dark in color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I use Sahara Gold Sand by Pisces in Callisto's tank.

http://www.piscesnaturalproducts.com/cms/products#!/Sahara-Gold/p/61404263/category=16150177












I found it at a Petbarn store here in Australia.

I'm not sure if it's available outside of Aus but maybe a quick google will help!



I have Galaxy Quartz sand in Castor's tank which is a nice dark black colour but it has this shimmery effect which I love. A good option if you want darker substrate. I love dark sand because it allows your betta's colours stand out more. 

http://www.piscesnaturalproducts.com/cms/products#!/Galaxy/p/61404269/category=16150177


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Plant update:*

My Scarlet Temple plants seem to be liking the way I'm treating them. They're sprouting new tiny leaves at the top of the stem.

Planted Wisteria, seems to be growing higher but bottom leaves seem to be melting, same as my Bacopa. 

Lace fern (Water Sprite) seems to be growing crazy, sprouting new stems from the crown every few days, might need a trim soon or else they'll completely cover the surface and leave no light for the other plants! I love the look of it though, the new growths are looking very healthy and green.

Anubias, as always very slow in growth, same as my amazon swords and Blue Stricta, haven't really noticed much changes. Do swords & blue stricta need root tabs?

Broad Leaf Red Ludwigia seems to be growing good, one stem has grown so much it's starting to grow out of the surface lol.

Hygrophila Polysperma Rosanervig slow growth but has grown very long roots into the substrate, have some leaves at the bottom melting though. 

Magdelnsis Chain Sword seems to be growing new threads of grass every few days or so, still nice and green


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

And an update on Callisto. I thought since he's only in a 2.5G, maybe he could have some shrimp mates. So I purchased just one Cherry Shrimp as a trial, acclimated, placed in tank. Observed for a few mins, seemed okay. Turned away for a few seconds and looked back, Callisto had the shrimp halfway through his mouth with it's tail sticking out. Oh well, at least he got a tasty treat out of it. 

Here he is hiding when I got mad at him for eating his new roommate lol *rolls eyes*


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Lol! Did you get any pics of the shrimp before he became a snack? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Mmm lobster dinner ^^
My boy Aristocoles doesn't tolerate anything in his tank, even big shrimp like ghost or amano.. he killed them first day they were added. Saw him guarding a ghost shrimp kill that was nearly as big as him that he pecked at to eat bits of.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

ashleynicol3 said:


> Lol! Did you get any pics of the shrimp before he became a snack?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I actually didn't!  Callisto is so mean! Didn't even give little shrimpy a chance haha


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Mmm lobster dinner ^^
> My boy Aristocoles doesn't tolerate anything in his tank, even big shrimp like ghost or amano.. he killed them first day they were added. Saw him guarding a ghost shrimp kill that was nearly as big as him that he pecked at to eat bits of.




Haha wow! He sure showed who's boss lol just like Callisto!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't think Castor wanted his picture taken today... Look at that face, what a grumpy butt.


----------



## AstrosMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Look at his face! :grin:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

Omg, I can't believe I found these guys at my LFS. I am bawling... I want them all but I only have two tanks!!! Ahhh why do I always make the mistake of walking past the betta section at my LFS.
Gee they've really stepped up their game.



If anyone's in Melb, AU. I found these guys at Coburg Aquarium.

Really wanted the first one, look at that nice long and clean dorsal


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd get the top right guy; the orange! He wouldn't mind floating in a tank until you could get a new tank!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Castor is really lookin' good, I like his lavender color coming out.

I absolutely laughed out loud at Callisto's hiding after being scolded for eating shrimpie. It would be the face I would give you if you had dropped a chai flavored organic chocolate bar in my lap, walked off, came back and acted surprised that I ate it, _all of it_.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Those fish are so pretty! I like the one in the big pic and the bottom left the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> I'd get the top right guy; the orange! He wouldn't mind floating in a tank until you could get a new tank!


Please don't tempt me... LOL my wallet is running dry!! If I got a new tank, I'd spend so much money making it nice and pretty like Castors and Callisto's tank... 





BettaSplendid said:


> Castor is really lookin' good, I like his lavender color coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely laughed out loud at Callisto's hiding after being scolded for eating shrimpie. It would be the face I would give you if you had dropped a chai flavored organic chocolate bar in my lap, walked off, came back and acted surprised that I ate it, _all of it_.



Yup!! I think the NLS pellets are helping his colours come out more! LOL! I can imagine the chocolate all around your mouth pretending you don't know what happened. :lol:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh Callisto... When will you stop biting the top half of your caudal...

His caudal is my favourite feature of him, because of the iridescent and the cello colouring at the ends of his tail, but it's hard to admire that when he keeps chomping his tail!!! Ugh why oh why ((( I'm starting to see slow regrow the though, please grow faster ahhh

I do like his long anal fin though, it's grown so much longer than when I first got him! Can't stop staring at how long it is


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I would think soon that your plants will be big enough to divide...the Scarlet Temple can be trimmed to start new plants, swords will grow babies off to the side... Sand can be cheap like at a Home Improvement store/garden center. It is just the lights....so expensive. And the heater and filter of course. Yeah....who knew _fish_ would be expensive?


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Your fish are so beautiful! And I'm right there with ya about the expense. I definitely didn't think I'd be spending as much money as I have when I first got Neptune, but here we are, haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I just got another 20l Aquael cube, $129.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*



BettaSplendid said:


> I would think soon that your plants will be big enough to divide...the Scarlet Temple can be trimmed to start new plants, swords will grow babies off to the side... Sand can be cheap like at a Home Improvement store/garden center. It is just the lights....so expensive. And the heater and filter of course. Yeah....who knew _fish_ would be expensive?






NickAu said:


> I just got another 20l Aquael cube, $129.




You both aren't helping with my betta addiction LOL. But yes if I were to get a 3rd I'd go with the Aquael cube. Where did you get the tank Nick? I remembered you linked me the tank but there wasn't a purchase option.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I got it from my local fish guy


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Goodness! That is expensive. Does it come with the lights and stuff?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Here is a little video of Callisto close up, he's very calm and mellow even when he flares at the camera! He loves hiding under the IAL lol. Yes you can see his fin biting damage.. Ah well, it's slowly healing


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

aww hes cute.



> Goodness! That is expensive. Does it come with the lights and stuff?


Yes its complete, Heater filter light,


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

Sad sad sad day today

I woke up this morning and went to feed Callisto his breakfast, couldn't see him at the front of the tank like every morning looking for food, checked all around the tank, looked under driftwood, behind the filter, underneath his IAL.

Thought to myself, "No, he couldn't have...no way"

Found him on my carpet floor...Already dried up, it was too late. 

I have no idea why he would've done that, his water params were perfect, his home was perfect, I made sure I gave him 110% care.

I was so lucky to find him at a LFS. I don't think I'll find one like him again 

Swim in peace Callisto. 1/3/2016 - 18/4/2016


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I've just added some music to his most recent video, just as a memorial. He was such a pretty fish.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Found him on my carpet floor...Already dried up, it was too late


Sorry to hear that.



> I have no idea why he would've done that


Bettas jump Its normal. Its why Betta tanks must have lids.

Cheeky is a jumper, You should see her when a fly lands on the glass cover of her tank OMG.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

I commented on your memorial thread, but again, so sorry to hear about Callisto! You gave him a great home! May he swim in peace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

You're right Nick. I mean he did jump for food, but he didn't get very high, I guess he got better at it, must of been practicing overnight haha... I was naive to think he'd never make the height to jump out.

Thank you again ashley! 

I'm probably not ready to get a new guy just yet wahh


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

When you are you might consider contacting Bettarazzi ,at ausaqua, Hes a breeder based in Melbourne.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Deleted double posted


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks, I'll look into it. Or I might look into getting one from Fishchick (Jodi-Lea) again, same person I got Castor from. She provides overnight shipping which is good and she has some top quality bettas


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I am so sorry! (((hugs))) SIP, dear Callisto! You are a lovely boy. We will miss you.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I just wanted to say I'm sorry about Callisto :/ (I dont think we've ever encountered each other on here but I'm guilty of lurking on your journal) He was a beautiful fish and you did your best by him.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Callisto. I send you my condolences.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Really appreciate the support guys, I'm happy Callisto was liked by a lot of members here. :')


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

So I'm still pretty sad about it guys, It was even more sad staring at an empty tank that Callisto used to live in. I've decided to move 6 of my Pygmy Cories in there just so there's something there to look at and should lessen poop load in the bigger tank. (I can't even tell if Pygmy Cory are poop machines, are they?)

They all seem pretty active, it's strange, they seem more active in a smaller tank. In the larger tank they tend to just rest at the bottom of the tank. :s



In terms of a new betta fishy, I'm going to be looking at Bettarazzi, our fellow user; trilobite, and Jodi-Lea (Fishchick) sometime later down the track when I'm ready for a new one.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Also, it took a long long looooong time but my Anubias Coffeefolia sprouted a new leaf. First one ever since I bought it. Wonder why it took so long :|










Also quick question, IAL doesn't just benefit bettas right? Will my Pygmy Corydoras appreciate some IAL magic?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Just window shopping on Aquabid, came across this guy:










What a beauty.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't see why IAL wouldn't be a good addition for any fish *shrugs* And I think it's a good thing you put something in his old tank... watching an empty tank would upset me too.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Get from Trilobite! I love her fish, she's one of my favorite breeders I've known! I personally have never bought from her, but I do know she takes really good care of her fishes and raises them well.  

I would love to see one of her fishes in your tank. Hehe.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Here's a feeding vid of my Pygmy Corydoras, they stuggle to fit micro pellets in their tiny little mouths but when it gets softer from the water, they go nuts :lol:


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Such cute little piggies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

litelboyblu said:


> Get from Trilobite! I love her fish, she's one of my favorite breeders I've known! I personally have never bought from her, but I do know she takes really good care of her fishes and raises them well.
> 
> I would love to see one of her fishes in your tank. Hehe.


Haha, I'm definitely thinking about it. Liking the looks of her current spawn. The blue and white combos look amazing.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

BettaNard said:


> Haha, I'm definitely thinking about it. Liking the looks of her current spawn. The blue and white combos look amazing.


Oh yes! Blue and white... I love that color combo to.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Pygmy corys seem to be settling in fine


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

Also just recently started dosing my tank with flourish excel. Seeing some more reds out of my scarlet temple. I'll update results after a week-months use!

Castor loving his jungle as usual.










Still missing Callisto though


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

BettaNard said:


> Pygmy corys seem to be settling in fine




They look like they have little mustaches, haha


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Just bought a lot of stuff today aquarium-wise. Watch this thread! First surprise, got my first snail; a Ramshorn snail! Going in my nano 2.5


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

My Clown loaches love those snails, for dinner.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

NickAu said:


> My Clown loaches love those snails, for dinner.


LOL! Castor nipped at it's shell and has now given up. I'm hoping if it does have babies, Castor will keep it in check


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Surprise number 2, I found a LFS that sells Corydoras Hastatus!!!! I had to get some of
These cuties.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

I want to try carpeting my 7G tank so I bought Lilaeopsis and HC. But I heard HC is the hardest carpet plant to maintain and also just found out they do best with CO2... oops LOL. (not sure if Excel will help at all?) 

When I head back to my LFS, I'll just get more Lilaeopsis since my fish guy told me it's not overwhelmingly demanding and easy to take care of.










Gonna plant the Lilaeopsis tomorrow morning, not sure what to do with the HC since it's probably going to die and just make a mess in my tank...


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

That snail is too cute! I like the pink ones.  Do ramshorn snails reproduce themselves or does there have to be two of them?

I also really like the plant on the right - not sure if that's the lil... (spelling, haha) or the HC!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Omg I think my Ramshorn snail is half monkey.

He's climbing to the top of my water Sprite plants! I'm hoping he doesn't eat live plants and only dead plant matter...



















Oh and I put him in my 7G because there's probably more dead plant matter there for him to eat!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

ashleynicol3 said:


> That snail is too cute! I like the pink ones.  Do ramshorn snails reproduce themselves or does there have to be two of them?
> 
> I also really like the plant on the right - not sure if that's the lil... (spelling, haha) or the HC!
> 
> ...



Yeah I bought it because it was "new fish stock" day at my LFS and they had a whole bunch of these snails in, never seen a red/pink snail before and didn't realise they were Ramshorn!

They were only $3 so why not. xD They will reproduce by themselves I believe, as long as there isn't an excess of food left from fish feeding, I think I won't have a population problem. (hopefully lol)

I've been reading some threads here and there about Ramshorns, apparently if there's too many, you squish the baby ones and then their betta buddies eat them :|

Yep that's the HC plant, bought it because it looks really nice...
HC is short for: Hemianthus Callitrichoides aka "Cuba" but yeah, I should've did my research >< everywhere says it's a hard plant to maintain ugh! I should shop with my brain more instead of my eyes haha.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I really love the new plants!


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

The HC is worth a try. All of your other plants seem to be doing great, so you might be able to make it work! I have faith in you, haha!

Have you named Mr. Ramshorn?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Omg I think my Ramshorn snail is half monkey.


If you think thats cool get Mystery snails, Mine can sit on 1 blade of Val without bending it, and you can teach them to be hand fed. And yes it tickles when shrimp walk on your fingers.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

ashleynicol3 said:


> The HC is worth a try. All of your other plants seem to be doing great, so you might be able to make it work! I have faith in you, haha!
> 
> Have you named Mr. Ramshorn?
> 
> ...


You're right, I'll give it a go. :-D

Haha not yet! Moves pretty quick for a snail :shock: maybe I'll call him Flash xD



NickAu said:


> If you think thats cool get Mystery snails, Mine can sit on 1 blade of Val without bending it, and you can teach them to be hand fed. And yes it tickles when shrimp walk on your fingers.


Haha wow! I don't think I'd have the patience to hand feed my snail LOL! Aw cute little shrimpies. I might try them again once I get some carpeting going in my 7G. See if Castor thinks they're as delicious as Callisto thought they were.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Last but not least, got some Java moss, going to tie it to my rocks in my 7G, Fish guy told me it would take a while to attach since my rock is not very porous and is more on the smooth side but I can wait!

I'm so excited for my moss! And my carpeting plants! My tank is going to (hopefully) look even more natural!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

What filter do you run in your 7 gallon? I'm currently replacing my lights and filter on my fluval chi. I'm debating getting a true aqua internal filter.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey Nova! Sorry for replying so late but it's an Aquatopia Corner Flow internal filter. It has two seperate compartments with two sponges but got rid of one of the sponges and filled that compartment with Seachem DeNitrate and Purigen which is doing wonders


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

HUGE UPDATE! I am in talks with Jodi-Lea (Fishchick) in getting this beautiful guy right here:




























He was part of an auction last week and surprisingly no one placed any bids or purchased him :shock:

I shot over an email today and apparently he is still up for sale. 

Currently in the process of getting him to my home and going to make some necessary changes to the 2.5G tank so I don't have another horrific accident like I did with Callisto.

Hope you all have a happy weekend everyone!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

No work today means working on my new plant additions!! Going to try carpet my tank as well 

First up, I've tied my moss to my rock that makes the top of my cave. My Pygmy Corys will appreciate this because they love resting there and now it's been be even more comfy :lol:
I've tied it down with dark brown cotton thread so it's hard to notice.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Who knew planting HC would be so hard.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Done and done. Geez that was very frustrating.!!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

looking good


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Aquascape by yours truly, BettaNard!



Pretty proud of myself, turned out better looking than I expected, it got slightly messy but I managed to clean most of the loose HC that floated to the surface. I think next time I'll do a better job since I just watched a video of how to plant these plants properly!

Will upload better photos at night when there's no glare from my window and when the water settles from me thrashing everything around haha (oops).


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I love it,


----------



## thehayfield (Apr 7, 2016)

It looks amazing!


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks amazing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Here are some better pics:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Here are some better pics:




























Sorry for the double post, sizing was off on the first post, realised too late to delete and edit. If a mod sees this can you delete the post above this haha :s


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

GUYSSSSSSS I'm so excited, pleased to let you all know that my soon-to-be newest addition to my fish family is this guy:










Jodi-Lea was willing to sell him to me even though the auction ended last week  Still can't believe no one bought him!

I've already thought of a name for him:

Altair. 11th Brightest star in our sky! Also the star is part of a triangle constellation called the Summer Triangle which I guess suits this fishy because he has 3 colours. 

Since Monday is a public holiday for us Australians, he will be shipped on Tuesday and I should receive him on Wednesday.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

You got him? Nice


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Yay! Can't wait to see pics once he arrives!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

You have some serious aquascaping skills  hope your new boy arrives safely!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*



NickAu said:


> I love it,






thehayfield said:


> It looks amazing!






ashleynicol3 said:


> Looks amazing!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Olivia27 said:


> You have some serious aquascaping skills



Thank you everyone!! I still want it to look better than this and have more ideas on my mind


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I've been having a few crazy ideas in my head on how to aquascape my 2.5G a bit better. Gonna have a play around a bit with it, hope the pygmy corys don't mind. :lol:

Will upload a picture when I'm finished


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Done  have a look:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Just a suggestion, Get rid of the glass thermometer and get a digital one.

Something like this, 
http://www.thetechden.com.au/Marina_Aqua_Minder_Digital_Thermometer_p/th10.htm

Or this.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-LCD-...207869?hash=item461e4f0cfd:g:5XAAAOSwdvpWEhYd


----------



## thehayfield (Apr 7, 2016)

It looks awesome! Great job. Sure the corydoras will love it.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Come aquascape my tank!  Every time you change it, it gets better and better and I don't even know how that's possible haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

NickAu said:


> Just a suggestion, Get rid of the glass thermometer and get a digital one.


Yeah I might do that so I can get rid of the glass therm that's distracting the minimalism of my tank.



thehayfield said:


> It looks awesome! Great job. Sure the corydoras will love it.


Thank you very much, they actually do! They like swimming through the little cave I made them. And I condensed all the plants to the right which they have fun exploring.



ashleynicol3 said:


> Come aquascape my tank!  Every time you change it, it gets better and better and I don't even know how that's possible haha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! It helps when you follow a lot of aquascape instagrams! Haha it's pretty fun, I'd try help you aquascape yours if I could! All you really need is some wood and rocks, put them near each other and you have a nice contrast of elements together. Then with some driftwood, you can tie down some annubias to it and it's roots will attach and look really nice! 

Then what you want to do is condense one side with a lot plants then gradually as you move towards the other side of the tank it should get less dense then eventually you have a nice open space to see your fishies. Well that's what's what I'm always thinking when I rearrange my tank! It's probably the most effective technique, and I know this because it's applicable in photography too. Sometimes placing the subject (Rocks, Driftwood, Biggest piece in your tank) to the side and off centre has a more dramatic effect. Of course placing stuff in the middle has always been what most people do, but placing things off centre achieve a more interesting look! Hope I'm making sense LOL (I'm just typing what my mind is thinking)


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

That makes sense! I would want it to be more dense on the side where my filter is to kinda cover that up. I'll keep playing around with it! Now that the gravel is gone, I think some big rocks would look nice on the sand. And I would be able to keep my plants down that way! It's too difficult with nothing to anchor them to at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

ashleynicol3 said:


> That makes sense! I would want it to be more dense on the side where my filter is to kinda cover that up. I'll keep playing around with it! Now that the gravel is gone, I think some big rocks would look nice on the sand. And I would be able to keep my plants down that way! It's too difficult with nothing to anchor them to at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could try tie your Anubias to small aquarium rocks!  Rocks and driftwood look awesome on sand substrate.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

You are a natural! Your tanks always look beautiful and serene. What happy fish you have. Your new betta is one lucky guy!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Hehe thanks BettaSplendid, I think my new betta is getting shipped tomorrow because the seller was super busy today! But yes, he shall enjoy his new home!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

2.5G didn't have any foreground plants so I added some Micrantheum Umbrosum (Baby Tears) 

The pygmys are gonna love swimming through these haha.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

So I had it coming, HC didn't do so well. This is me attempting to save it, emersed. I've never grown aquatic plants this way and I have no idea what I'm doing but I've chucked in a root tab at the bottom and I'm going to mist spray it daily. And I'm hoping my desk lamp is sufficient lighting. Cling wrap over the top as well. Seriously though idk what I'm doing LOL.

Didn't help that the Pygmy cories were burying their noses underneath the HC and uprooting them all!! Haha oh gosh they're like a bunch of children messing everything up. I'm gonna try Monte Carlo next. This time I'm going to tie them to small pebbles and plant them in, I've seen it in a YouTube video somewhere. And read that Monte Carlo is less demanding than HC so I'll give it a go. If that fails I might give up because those are the two best looking carpeting plants and I really don't want to look into getting CO2 set up. Maybe I'll try dwarf hair grass as a last resort.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Didn't help that the Pygmy cories were burying their noses underneath the HC and uprooting them all!! Haha oh gosh they're like a bunch of children messing everything up


You should see what Clown Loaches can do, Luckily my 6 foot tank was established before i put them in.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

So excited right now. :welldone:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

NickAu said:


> You should see what Clown Loaches can do, Luckily my 6 foot tank was established before i put them in.


Ah yes, they would have completely destroyed my HC haha. If only I had thought of that when I first got my tank...


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

You can't stay mad at the pygmys, they're too cute! Haha. The baby tears look good! And I really like the red plant on the right to give it a pop of color. Well done 

Can't wait to see pictures of the new guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

BettaNard said:


> So excited right now. :welldone:


Yay! Did you get more than one fish? Were, was. This is so exciting. So he should arrive tomorrow? I always wonder what bettas think when they get closed into a dark box and sloshed around... It will be worth it!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

BettaSplendid said:


> Yay! Did you get more than one fish? Were, was. This is so exciting. So he should arrive tomorrow? I always wonder what bettas think when they get closed into a dark box and sloshed around... It will be worth it!


Ummm not that I know of :shock: didn't notice she said "were" haha maybe I got another betta for free! LOL (wishful thinking) besides I'd have to go out and buy another tank.

Yup overnight shipping, So excited, I have the day off tomorrow so I can make sure he settles nicely. Aw yeah, I hope his trip isn't too rough. It'll be all worth it though, he'll have a nice home!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

HE'S HEREEE! He looks eager to get out of his tiny dirty bag :'(

Starting acclimation process now! Welcome home Altair


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Yay! He looks grumpy like heyyy get me out of here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Just a little bit longer, hang in there buddy!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice fish he looks healthy,


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Monte Carlo plant also came in today.
I'm hoping I have better luck with these.
Time to get planting!!!

Just a heads up, expect a lot of photos from me today haha.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Done!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

He's beautiful! So is the tank!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Wait only 1 photo? Are the batteries on your camera flat?


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

+1 NickAu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

*big grin*

He is soooooo cuuute! ....and he does look delightfully grumpy! :-D. "Do you know what I just had to endure to get here?! ....oh, is this my new tank? Very nice.....please let me out."


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Ask and you shall receive:
(By the way I've decided to rename him to Enzo! )






































































































As you can see, Enzo loves hiding A LOT haha. Enjoy the photos!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I see you got new batteries.

He is a nice boy.



> As you can see, Enzo loves hiding A LOT haha.


Lets see he was in a small jar, Then He was put in a plastic bag that was placed in a box, That spent about 15 to 24 hours in the post, And we all know how parcels are treated in the mail, Then the box was opened He was blinded by the light because it was cold and dark in the box, then he was acclimatised and put in his new tank with live plants something he has never had. 

And now there is some human pointing this big black thing at him and probably using a flash, Of course the little guy is hiding. LOL


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice! It looks like he has a little mustache!  In the last pic, he's looking at you like ok, we're done here, no more pics.

I like the name Enzo and he's a good looking fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

*giggles madly*

_He has a moustache!!!_ I love it! He is so precious. Great pictures. He has a lot to explore and take in.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Well call me crazy but I changed the tank scape again... Last time I promise!! I was just doing a water change the next thing you know it I'm moving the rock here and there and moved some plants around and this is the result...





































I must be the most annoying fish keeper. Enzo must be like "hey stop moving stuff aro-...... Oh hey I like this little cave/shelter!!"


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm itching to rescape Castor's tank but I know I shouldn't... LOL but it's just so fun ((


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

haha I always feel like I rescape mine every time I do a water change!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Nova betta said:


> haha I always feel like I rescape mine every time I do a water change!




It's so addicting right??? ><


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

Photo caption: "One day I shall use my gigantic pectoral fins and fly outta here!!"










Aaaaand bubble waterfall that the Pygmys love but Castor despises... Haha, he's jealous cause his fins are too long and can't surf it.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Castor is so majestic!  How is Enzo doing? Idk if you can see emojis, but he reminds me of this one with his mustache --> 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

What filter do you run in Castor's tank?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*



ashleynicol3 said:


> Castor is so majestic!  How is Enzo doing? Idk if you can see emojis, but he reminds me of this one with his mustache -->
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup Castor's fins are getting longer. Enzo is settling fine, I think he's happy he's got more space to roam around since I've moved the Pygmy Corydoras back to Castors tank. He's very very very chill. Haha but loving his new home, already has quite an appetite. Feeding him 3 pellets twice a day. Then he starts nipping at random stuff like the Anubias cause he's still hungry LOL.

And yes he does look like that emoji haha. (I use Tapatalk too)








Nova betta said:


> What filter do you run in Castor's tank?



An Aquatopia Corner Flow filter fitted with a spraybar.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

An update on Enzo, turns out he loves bubbles and doing underwater backflips.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you! And your new betta is the cutest!


----------



## thehayfield (Apr 7, 2016)

Enzo is gorgeous! Where did you get him from? So glad he's settled in okay, and his little moustache is so sweet!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

thehayfield said:


> Enzo is gorgeous! Where did you get him from? So glad he's settled in okay, and his little moustache is so sweet!


Enzo, was from Jodi-Lea Matheson (Fishchick Aquatics). She is a QLD based seller who imports her bettas from Thailand and auctions them off! Search "Fishchick Auctions" on Facebook. She usually holds auctions over the weekends. Just make sure she ships to WA!  

I got Castor and Enzo from her and they both arrived healthy and overnight. (Qld to Melb)

I love his moustache, one of the reasons why I picked him! xD


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Enzo is doing well, still loves hiding that's for sure.









He thinks I can't see him. 


I forgot what this plant is called but it's called something Japan haha and its growing little shoots so I'm happy.










Baby tears growing nicely as well:










Aaaaand Castor being a grumpy butt as always:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Turns out Enzo also loves the camera just like Callisto did (although he doesn't flare at it which is a bummer) but still, he comes close to the glass when my camera is out and I was able to get this macro shot of him!

Seems like he's going to develop some orange/yellow colouration on his head which is exciting!


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

I love these close up pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow! Every scale can be appreciated with the close up pictures. I wish I could take some pics like that...... My favorite betta swims away from my camera. :| I either get a tail shot or a blurry side shot with fins closed up as he jets away.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

It definitely takes a lot of patience to get the perfect shot hey? I've got at least 100 blurry photos and then a few good ones haha.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Got some weeping moss today, attached it to Enzo's tank, I hope it doesn't take too long to attach!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

BettaNard said:


> It definitely takes a lot of patience to get the perfect shot hey? I've got at least 100 blurry photos and then a few good ones haha.


And some bettas just pose for me! Smoothie will pause, fins stretched out... So nice. Zadok is another easy to photograph one... But Antigua, what shall I do with you? 

Weeping moss is pretty! Great place for baby shrimp. ;-)


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Ahhh I got Enzo to flare for me! (With a little help from my friend called a mirror). Looks like I have my first proper HM, Callisto and Castor were sold to be HM but soon later to be found out to be SDeT's. But judging from this picture, Enzo has a nice clean D shape making him a HM!

His tail was definitely more pale and transparent looking when I first got him but after a couple days in his new home, the colours in his tail are really starting to pop! I love it!


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

He is stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello betta peeps!

Has been a while but thought I'd do a little update.

So since from the start, Enzo has been gobbling down NLS pellets happily without a prob but only recently he's been having issues swallowing pellets? Even if they're tiny, he still spits them back out and tries again, he does this about 3-4 times before he actually swallows it. Not sure what's going on here, he never had this issue before so I'm hoping it goes back to normal.

Castor decided to rip his tail on something, I'm thinking it might be the driftwood but he already has some regrowth so I'm thinking he's a fast fin healer or maybe my water is very clean and promotes quick regrowth 

Pygmys doing fine as well, actually they are being quite rascals, I don't think I can have any delicate carpet plants i.e Monte Carlo or HC Cuba, they mess it up way too much. I'll be looking into something else for the foreground of my 7.3G which is always fun, I love buying new plants, my wallet doesn't agree though.

Anyways took some more shots of Enzo, his colours are popping out quite nicely.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Maybe Enzo is just being naughty and playing with his food, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Haha yeah maybe, I fed him today and he didn't spit it back out, for a second though he looked like he was about to and I was like no! don't you do it!!! And he kept it in LOL


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I love the little black streak on top his head. He has so many cute parts! I like your avatar picture of him.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

Me too!!  I love his close up also, I'm trying to do one with Castor but he never sits still, so feisty even with all that finnage!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I have given up on carpet plants Kuhli Loaches and snails just rip them up. My Mystery snails are like bulldozers some days.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

What camera do you use?


----------



## goldfishfanforever (May 8, 2016)

I love your journal and bettas  sorry to hear about Callisto


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

NickAu said:


> I have given up on carpet plants Kuhli Loaches and snails just rip them up. My Mystery snails are like bulldozers some days.


Haha yeah, pygmys are just as bad, just shoving their whole face into the substrate.





ThatFishThough said:


> What camera do you use?


Sony NEX-7 for the really nice shots, the rest with an iPhone 6





goldfishfanforever said:


> I love your journal and bettas  sorry to hear about Callisto



Thank you!!! Aww yeah, I still miss him to this day.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

My New 30 liter cube for Ossie.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice, Nick. What is the grass like plant at the front? Dwarf Hairgrass? Blyxa?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Some bad a good news as I have not posted in a while. My only recent acquired boy Enzo is moving to a new home. I have a friend who just recently lost their betta the same way I did, jumped out of their tank. So he was in the market for a new fishy. He asked me about Enzo and if I was willing to sell him. Me, being an awesome friend that I am agreed (WHYYYYY, I just got him) but I was helping him out and he seemed to really like Enzo. He's a good fish keeper so I trust him. And I told him to make sure the top of tank is secured!!!

I'm really sad to see him go... He'll be getting picked up tomorrow.

This will be his new home:











Aaaaaand the good news... I'll be getting a new boy. It was kind of perfect timing because all this happened over the weekend and that's when the person I get my bettas from has her auctions. I managed to use my quick fingers and snatched this beautiful guy right here:



















Apparently he is a Rosetail! Has the same white face like Enzo aw 

But yeah, I'm excited and sad at the same time. But I know Enzo will be in good hands!!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry to here about Enzo! But I'm glad he's going to a good home!

The new boy is absolutely stunning!


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

The new guy is very pretty! At least Enzo will be going with your friend, so you know he will be in good hands and you can also see him maybe and get regular updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

That is exciting! I assume you will still see Enzo? Maybe an update on him now and then?  
The new betta is stunning, like a water color painting. Hope his travels to you go easy and he arrives safely.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Ah sorry didn't realise the double post of the photo, it was suppose to be this one:










And yes I will try to keep you all updated on Enzo.  I keep telling my friend about this forum but he's a dedicated forum member elsewhere!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello everyone! I hope everyone is enjoying the new BettaFish update! I certainly am!

Anyways, Enzo has left to be rehomed yesterday. Was sad to see him go and I will try to get my friend to update me on him whenever he can! My new betta has come into today and I'm starting to acclimate him!! He looks pretty tired from behind swished around in a little box. I shall post up some pics soon!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

Here are some pics I just snapped up. Still thinking of a name, not sure yet. He looks a lot like Enzo, they might be related


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Wow what a beautiful fish and amazing photos!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

I love that lily pad! What kind is it?

As soon as my local garden center opens, I'm dropping by to see if I can nab some myself


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Autumncrossing said:


> Wow what a beautiful fish and amazing photos!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!!! 



bevsies said:


> I love that lily pad! What kind is it?
> 
> As soon as my local garden center opens, I'm dropping by to see if I can nab some myself


Haha umm which lily pad are you referring to? :O I used to have banana lillies in Castor's tank a while ago but it started dying for some odd reason.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

He is so gorgeous!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I think bevsies is talking about the anubias? 

New fishie is sooooooo handsome. I really like the black and white face on him and Enzo.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Ah yes probably, Anubias Coffeefolia @bevsies!

Me too @BettaSplendid, I think it's such a cute look haha.

I've decided to call him Zedd.

I feel so lucky to have another Betta that loves looking at my camera and flares at it too!!! Macro shots incoming:


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Nope. No. No. No. 


Can't stand it. Too cute. 

Dangerous cuteness levels. 

Can't handle it. 

*makes all sorts of odd sounds sorta like squealing mixed with deflating*


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

@BettaNard My LFS only sells Anubias Nana.... I have 3 already, I wish they had a better variety!


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

BettaNard said:


>


The one in this image? Or is that a banana plant? Either way I like it :smile2:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

@bevsies Yup that's a banana plant lily! I am looking to get another one soon since my one died.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

I love Zedd! Dare I say I like him more than I liked Enzo in terms of looks? Both are beautiful, but there's just something about Zedd!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*

Haha there is definitely something about Zedd. I WISH I could have them both in the same tank hahah. 



Just a side update on Enzo, he's settled in his new home alright although I don't have pictures, friend told me he was super shy and kept hiding underneath the plants. (sounds like him when I just got him too) and apparently he has a new snail friend that he's curious about. I hope he's happy!

This morning, I found Zedd cheekily hiding from me when I turned on the lights:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

So I got a small HOB filter for Zedd, I felt like the spray bar internal filter was taking too much space in the tank and I reckon the HOB filters look more minimalistic since it's a single tube in the tank. Put some sponge around the inlet so Zedd's fins don't get caught!

Also I cut the included sponge media in half and kept one half in the compartment, filled the remaining half with Seachem DeNitrate, that outta keep his water clean and healthy. 

Turned it on and found the flow was too much for him so I had to baffle it, intelligent me just used the other half of the sponge media I cut and shoved it onto the outlet, easy! Zedd was pleased.













































Happy Zedd


----------



## betta13 (May 20, 2016)

wow, they are both so amazing! the tank looks really great too


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you @betta13 !


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

So I think Zedd may have been over flaring a bit too much because I think he can see his reflection in the tank and also he flares when I take pictures of him. Now he has a tiny pinhole in his tail which might turn into a rip. Anyone know if theres a chance I can get it to heal by just dimming the lights down? or just keeping lights off until it heals?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Ah it's too late! The tiny pinhole in his tail turned into a rip :'( just happened overnight, weird he can't have been flaring in pitch darkness...


----------



## xquisit (May 1, 2016)

I like being in here 

Good pictures and I like the Bettas!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Decided to put in an IAL in Zedd's tank so his tail can heal faster, found him doing this a few minutes after, enjoy the time lapse! 

https://vimeo.com/167700227


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

I made Zedd a little IAL cave using the lid to hold to down. I think he likes it LOL. Look at him trying to photo bomb his own nest.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Zedd....... Well tell him he is so beautiful I set one of his pictures as my wallpaper on my tablet. He looks really cute under that leaf tent. My girls love when I make IAL tents for them. "It's like a campout!" they squeal.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

This is why I am a fan of floating plants and whole IAL, Bettas love it.


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

*Adventures of Callisto &amp; Castor - BettaNard's Journal*



BettaSplendid said:


> Zedd....... Well tell him he is so beautiful I set one of his pictures as my wallpaper on my tablet. He looks really cute under that leaf tent. My girls love when I make IAL tents for them. "It's like a campout!" they squeal.


Aww yay! I'm sure Zedd feels honoured.  it's the best way to use IAL imo!





NickAu said:


> This is why I am a fan of floating plants and whole IAL, Bettas love it.


IAL really is a miracle leaf. Does so much for my bettas.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

I think I need to get some IAL for Neptune. Does it mess with your pH at all? I thought I read that it lowers it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

@ashleynicol3 Apparently it does. It does lower it but slightly, and it does it gradually so over time, so it won't shock your Betta. Bettas can adapt to a wide pH range I've heard as long as it's stable and doesn't fluctuate drastically.  my bettas have always been fine when I add IAL. They love it!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Great news everyone, Zedd's tail has healed, rip has sealed! He's really thriving, it makes me so happy, look at his colours!! He's slowly getting blue on his face though, I'm afraid he can't have a white face forever


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Lovely photos. I really enjoy your journal!


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

@RussellTheShihTzu, thank you Linda, I can say the same for yours


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

It's been a while since last update, I'm not really sure what to write...

Been doing my WC's as per usual, Seachem's DeNitrate and Purigen are insane together, my Nitrates stay at a constant 10-20. Zedd is growing more blue on his face, there is still some white though, only a matter of time till it's all gone! 

Castor and his Pygmy Cory friends are all fine, Pygmy's are healthy, no deaths in ages which I'm happy about. But Castor's fins are soooooooo long now, he isn't as active anymore probably because of how heavy it is to drag his fins around ahh! He usually loves staying under water Sprite for shade or his IAL. He's definitely not sick, just lazy I think haha, still goes crazy for food. 

Had some weird Hair algae that I had to deal with but managed to get rid of them thanks to advice from the forum! 

I guess I should put up some recent pics: 

Castor's long ass fins:









Zedd photo bombing his bubble nest:









Zedd showing off his amazing colours:


----------

